# Shhhh.... Don't Tell OK?



## hewunch (May 26, 2012)

Ok, so my cousin's wife just graduated with her PharmD. So I wanted to make her a special pen. This is it. It is a take off of Serax 15 (google it to see if you think I got close). The white is Corian from Jonathon and the Red is Acetate from WnW. The grip is ebonite and it is a roller writer (from Indy Pen Dance). I have not done the coats of CA over the decals yet, but I was stoked so I wanted to show it off. So here goes. Comments welcome.

Here is a 360 rotational view 








Here is the pen apart



Here is the pen open



Here is the pen posted


----------



## anthonyd (May 26, 2012)

Very creative!

Tony


----------



## hewunch (May 26, 2012)

anthonyd said:


> Very creative!
> 
> Tony



Thanks, I borrowed the dimensions from Jonathon's mini fountain.


----------



## keithkarl2007 (May 26, 2012)

Thats pretty cool. I have never attempted kitless or closed end pens. I have roughly sketched one I'd love to do resembling a lipstick, African Blackwood and any other complimenting wood, pink ivory, bloodwood......


----------



## hewunch (May 26, 2012)

keithkarl2007 said:


> Thats pretty cool. I have never attempted kitless or closed end pens. I have roughly sketched one I'd love to do resembling a lipstick, African Blackwood and any other complimenting wood, pink ivory, bloodwood......



Well, what are you waiting on? Give it a go!  I think your idea would be pretty cool. If you don't do it soon, I may have to try it for you :biggrin:


----------



## keithkarl2007 (May 26, 2012)

hewunch said:


> keithkarl2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Thats pretty cool. I have never attempted kitless or closed end pens. I have roughly sketched one I'd love to do resembling a lipstick, African Blackwood and any other complimenting wood, pink ivory, bloodwood......
> ...


 
Do. I'm still learning and haven't been turning much with my back and other health problems. I keep checking in from time to time to see how everbody is getting on and leaving feedback.


----------



## fiferb (May 26, 2012)

Looking great, Hans!

Thanks for stopping by today. That was fun.


----------



## its_virgil (May 26, 2012)

Hans,
A very creative concept and excellent execution along with a very thoughtful gift. These "non-traditional" pens that identify one's hobby or profession are well received and much appreciated. I'm sure the new pharmacist.will use this pen with pride and appreciation. Well done, as usual.
Do a good turn daily!!
Don


----------



## danrs (May 26, 2012)

Great idea.  Good job.  I know she will be tickled plumb red and white.


----------



## hewunch (May 26, 2012)

fiferb said:


> Looking great, Hans!
> 
> Thanks for stopping by today. That was fun.



We enjoyed it too. Hope we can do the movie Tuesday. 



its_virgil said:


> Hans,
> A very creative concept and excellent execution along with a very thoughtful gift. These "non-traditional" pens that identify one's hobby or profession are well received and much appreciated. I'm sure the new pharmacist.will use this pen with pride and appreciation. Well done, as usual.
> Do a good turn daily!!
> Don



Thanks Don! I wanted to use one of the "happy pills" :biggrin:



danrs said:


> Great idea.  Good job.  I know she will be tickled plumb red and white.



I hope so. And thanks so much for the kind words.


----------



## Tom D (May 26, 2012)

Great job as usual Beautiful pen


----------



## BRobbins629 (May 26, 2012)

Love it!!!


----------



## sumterdad (May 26, 2012)

fiferb said:


> Looking great, Hans!
> 
> Thanks for stopping by today. That was fun.


 Looks cool  if I would have had more time I wish I could have stopped by.  went through ninety six about 7:50 on the way home


----------



## Rick P (May 27, 2012)

Awesome!


----------



## Dustygoose (May 27, 2012)

Sweet idea and awesome pen.


----------



## MattTheHat (May 27, 2012)

That's pretty derned cool!


-Matt


----------



## hewunch (May 27, 2012)

Tom D said:


> Great job as usual Beautiful pen



Thanks Tom, it was fun.



BRobbins629 said:


> Love it!!!



Every now and then a little creativity creeps out of me 



sumterdad said:


> fiferb said:
> 
> 
> > Looking great, Hans!
> ...



Chris I know Bruce loves visitors. 



Rick P said:


> Awesome!



Thanks Rick!



Dustygoose said:


> Sweet idea and awesome pen.



Hey, I appreciate it. 



MattTheHat said:


> That's pretty derned cool!
> 
> 
> -Matt



Thanks Matt! It was fun.


----------



## Robert111 (May 27, 2012)

Great little pen, Hans. Love the design!

Been waiting for someone to do a pen with the Schmidt roller ball nose cone on a kitless. Tell us what you think of the writing qualities of this roller ball and what ink you used with it? I assume it just uses a cartridge?

I see you put cap threads on the section. I assume you have a way to unscrew the cap without unscrewing the section from the barrel?


----------



## SDB777 (May 27, 2012)

Another one to check off of my list of pens that I haven't seen yet. Very original!!!



Scott B


----------



## Curly (May 28, 2012)

I can't resist any longer. 

It's  going to be a hard pen to swallow!!! :doctor:

Imaginative and well executed.


----------



## Sataro (May 28, 2012)

Nice job on the creativity!!!


----------



## Dalecamino (May 28, 2012)

You've done well Hans. Hope you get the CA on with ease.


----------



## scotian12 (May 28, 2012)

Exceptional idea Hans and well executed. A lot of positive thoughts went into this pen.    Darrell


----------



## Brooks803 (May 28, 2012)

looks great Hans. The decals are a cool touch, looks much better with them too. Good luck with the CA! That's the step I'd be most worried about.


----------



## hewunch (May 28, 2012)

Robert111 said:


> Great little pen, Hans. Love the design!
> 
> Been waiting for someone to do a pen with the Schmidt roller ball nose cone on a kitless. Tell us what you think of the writing qualities of this roller ball and what ink you used with it? I assume it just uses a cartridge?
> 
> I see you put cap threads on the section. I assume you have a way to unscrew the cap without unscrewing the section from the barrel?



I have been using a roller writer for several months now with Private Reserve cartridges. It works like a champ. 

As to the unscrewing part, the section stays in the body better than on the cap. Not sure why, but it does. So it works great with just a little extra friction.



SDB777 said:


> Another one to check off of my list of pens that I haven't seen yet. Very original!!!
> 
> Scott B



I hadn't seen one either. But every time I think I come up with something "new" someone else says, oh, I did that 15 years ago. So, I stop thinking I have any original ideas. 



Curly said:


> I can't resist any longer.
> 
> It's  going to be a hard pen to swallow!!! :doctor:
> 
> Imaginative and well executed.



Maybe we should call it the horse pen? Also, I think if you did swallow it, it would go write through you. :tongue::tongue::tongue:



Sataro said:


> Nice job on the creativity!!!



Thanks



dalecamino said:


> You've done well Hans. Hope you get the CA on with ease.



Can't say I ain't nervous, cause I is. But, thankfully, this ain't my first trip to the rodeo either. I will post a finished pic.



scotian12 said:


> Exceptional idea Hans and well executed. A lot of positive thoughts went into this pen.    Darrell



Thanks Darrell!



Brooks803 said:


> looks great Hans. The decals are a cool touch, looks much better with them too. Good luck with the CA! That's the step I'd be most worried about.



I agree and I agree!


----------



## RosezPenZ (Jul 6, 2012)

That is sooooo coool.  Wish I could do that for my Rx friend.  Something for me to aspire to.


----------



## The Penguin (Jul 6, 2012)

very creative and well executed!


----------



## greggas (Jul 6, 2012)

Love the originality

How long until so done makes a "little blue pill" pen


----------



## Gilrock (Jul 6, 2012)

I think that pen would work well as a fishing bobber.


----------



## underdog (Jul 6, 2012)

That's different. Kudos on the originality...

Nice work too.


----------



## Toni (Jul 6, 2012)

Excellent pen!!


----------

